# Telfair Staying In Minnesota



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> The Timberwolves reached agreement Monday on a multi-year contract with unrestricted free agent Sebastian Telfair, his agent said.
> 
> "We're very excited for the opportunity to finish what we started," agent Andy Miller said. "Sebastian wants to help get this team back to the playoffs."


Via Star Tribune

There is our back-up PG. :clap:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

While I am not a fan of Telfair in general, I think he is the best available back up right now. Plus, he wasn't that bad here in MN. I just hope its not too much for too long.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I love the team we are putting together. Every guy on here wants to do best for Minnesota, and they want to give them their all. We are filled with great character players with plenty of talent, and they all wear their heart on their sleeves.

Sebastian fits very well off the pine. He can create tempo, and move the ball. He is still very young and the holes in his game will begin to fill in.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Bassy was pretty intriguing last season, he showed me stuff that i didn't think he could do. So I can't wait for him this season.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

While I wish we knew how much he was signed for (ditto for Craig Smith), I'm assuming it was less than the qualifying offer we chose not to give him. And if that's the case, I'm happy about this.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Hopefully "multiyear" means 2 years.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hopefully he didn't get overpaid, which I really doubt since we didn't take his qualifying offer. He is a decent back-up as he played pretty well for us before he got injured at the end of the year.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Star Tribune writer Jerry Zgoda blogged today on Telfair's deal:


> Ok, here they are: Sebastian Telfair’s three-year deal is worth $7.5 million and breaks down this way: $2.3 million this coming season, $2.5 million in 2009-2010 and he has the option to come back in 2010-2011 for $2.7 million.


 Great signing at those prices.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Uh, I'd be pissed if I was Smith right now.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

moss_is_1 said:


> Hopefully he didn't get overpaid, which I really doubt since we didn't take his qualifying offer. He is a decent back-up as he played pretty well for us before he got injured at the end of the year.


He's a good player, very nice signing.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Better than signing Jose Juan Barera like the Mavs did... :sour:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> We are filled with great character players with plenty of talent


Sebastian Telfair = great character? Seriously?

BNM


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

Boob-No-More said:


> Sebastian Telfair = great character? Seriously?
> 
> BNM


He has had his issues with carrying guns, solely for protection (how can you necessarily blame a kid from Coney Island?), but he is not a bad person. He is not a locker room cancer, he's polite, he's energetic, he doesn't ***** about his role, and he has really fine-tuned his work ethic. Don't mistake carrying a protective weapon for a sour individual, because Bassy is far from that.

This is a great deal for both Minnesota and Telfair. It's cheap and low-risk for Minnesota, and it gives Sebastian some stability. He's not done growing as a player, in my opinion, either. I think he and Foye will make a nice one-two punch, and I think they work well together as well.


----------

